# updated app no longer shows details about pay ?



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

UBER no longer shows details about what the rider pays or UBERs cut but what really pisses me off is it no longer shows my earnings per minute or per mile! Just an amount for time and mileage and the total fare.....I want to see the math! i dont want to have to do math for each ride just to make sure im being paid properly. This is bullshit! This is it folks, thats what we get.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Shady companies!


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Well color me shocked. Are you trying to tell me that Uber is hiding valuable information about fare details? This is probably in preparation for them lowering rates to Lyft levels. The less you know the less you're outraged.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Well color me shocked. Are you trying to tell me that Uber is hiding valuable information about fare details? This is probably in preparation for them lowering rates to Lyft levels. The less you know the less you're outraged.


I'm just surprised it took them this long.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Someone with more knowledge chime in here...

Isn’t Uber as our “agent” required to supply all the details of the fares, fees and rider payments as per the Terms of Service?

Otherwise, one may argue that you were paid as an employee.

I could be incorrect on this.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have the most current driver app and have reviewed last weeks rides. On Saturday many of the rides didn't allow me to see the details however today all of the rides have the "Fare Details" button to review what pax paid.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

When did this change take place?

All markets?

Only on new rides taken today and later? I still see detailed numbers from rides taken yesterday...

What does Rohit have to say on the matter?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Flier5425 said:


> I have the most current driver app and have reviewed last weeks rides. On Saturday many of the rides didn't allow me to see the details however today all of the rides have the "Fare Details" button to review what pax paid.


i noticed it after i updated the app last week. i waited to see if it would change and as of today it hasnt. i dont see the details on my statements either...but i can see details on rides 2 weeks old and older just not last weeks.



CT1 said:


> When did this change take place?
> 
> All markets?
> 
> ...


im in Hawaii so i have no idea as they seem to have different features in different markets. i just know i saw them before the app update and now the button is gone. i complained to support but they never tell you anything.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Is there a fare details button?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Mine is still there. And Google Play since all my apps are up to date.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

I've said it before, I'll say it again. It's really none of your business what Uber or Lyft charges the passenger. For example, if you are a salaried employee at a company and have agreed to be paid $20 per hour, and the company charges $100 per hour, do you complain that the company has more of a cut than you do? You were the one who performed the work right? The company didn't do any of the physical work, why do they get $80 and you only get $20. It's because you have agreed to work for $20 and the customer has agreed to pay $100 leaving the company with $80. Commerce.

While I agree that the pay for Uber/Lyft SUCKS, I am paid the rate that I have agreed to be paid. I will never get a raise or bonus based on merit. Because I am an independent contractor, I figure out what works out best for me. When it stops working out in my favor, I will quit doing rideshare all together.

And yes, I can still see fare details on my app


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Click the "fare details" button


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again. It's really none of your business what Uber or Lyft charges the passenger. For example, if you are a salaried employee at a company and have agreed to be paid $20 per hour, and the company charges $100 per hour, do you complain that the company has more of a cut than you do? You were the one who performed the work right? The company didn't do any of the physical work, why do they get $80 and you only get $20. It's because you have agreed to work for $20 and the customer has agreed to pay $100 leaving the company with $80. Commerce.
> 
> While I agree that the pay for Uber/Lyft SUCKS, I am paid the rate that I have agreed to be paid. I will never get a raise or bonus based on merit. Because I am an independent contractor, I figure out what works out best for me. When it stops working out in my favor, I will quit doing rideshare all together.
> 
> And yes, I can still see fare details on my app


I keep hearing this stupid analogy.

The driver provides the car the gas the maintenance. This is not the case in your stupid analogy


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

Carblar said:


> I keep hearing this stupid analogy.
> 
> The driver provides the car the gas the maintenance. This is not the case in your stupid analogy


Simple question, are you getting paid what you agreed to be paid?

If you are *not* being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's a problem. If you _*are*_ being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's no problem. If you cannot make a full time living doing rideshare, perhaps it's time to supplement your income.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol uber is trying to hide how much rip off this will become... when uber passes lyft new rate then it’s over for lots of drivers


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I still have the “fare details” button and can see what pax paid.

I was forced to update app today as well, or could not go online.

Now my app has the brand new Uber icon too ?‍♂


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Carblar said:


> I keep hearing this stupid analogy.
> 
> The driver provides the car the gas the maintenance. This is not the case in your stupid analogy


Looks like you missed the point. Don't worry, I'll use simple numbers and logic to help you understand his point.

Say I contracted you to shovel snow for me for $100 using your equipment. You turn around and subcontractored the job to another contractor using their own equipment for $40. And that person agrees. You profited $60. How much the original contractor made is none of the subcontractor concern because the subcontractor agrees to be paid the agreed price.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> Simple question, are you getting paid what you agreed to be paid?
> 
> If you are *not* being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's a problem. If you _*are*_ being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's no problem. If you cannot make a full time living doing rideshare, perhaps it's time to supplement your income.


Simple question, are you happy with being paid half of what you were four years ago?



AveragePerson said:


> Looks like you missed the point. Don't worry, I'll use simple numbers and logic to help you understand his point.
> 
> Say I contracted you to shovel snow for me for $100 using your equipment. You turn around and subcontractored the job to another contractor using their own equipment for $40. And that person agrees. You profited $60. How much the original contractor made is none of the subcontractor concern because the subcontractor agrees to be paid the agreed price.


So, in four years, you will be happy working for half of what you do today?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Click the "fare details" button


do you see a fare details button? its gone.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Looks like you missed the point. Don't worry, I'll use simple numbers and logic to help you understand his point.
> 
> Say I contracted you to shovel snow for me for $100 using your equipment. You turn around and subcontractored the job to another contractor using their own equipment for $40. And that person agrees. You profited $60. How much the original contractor made is none of the subcontractor concern because the subcontractor agrees to be paid the agreed price.


Thanks for the examples as you are a great apologist for Uber. If Uber could find people desperate enough to drive for $0.10 a mile and get away with it you excuse that too. The people that drive for Uber or not independent contractors by definition. Read the IRS website on what an independent contractor is. It's not even a close call.

The fact that they have gotten away with it for so long does not excuse their failure to pay employment taxes and other employee benefits. It also does not excuse their manipulation of fare information to hide the details that they don't want you to see.

Uber should send you on tour.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Simple question, are you happy with being paid half of what you were four years ago?
> 
> 
> So, in four years, you will be happy working for half of what you do today?


Better question is: why would I do a job if I felt the payoff is not worth my time? And the answer is I won't.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again. It's really none of your business what Uber or Lyft charges the passenger. For example, if you are a salaried employee at a company and have agreed to be paid $20 per hour, and the company charges $100 per hour, do you complain that the company has more of a cut than you do? You were the one who performed the work right? The company didn't do any of the physical work, why do they get $80 and you only get $20. It's because you have agreed to work for $20 and the customer has agreed to pay $100 leaving the company with $80. Commerce.
> 
> While I agree that the pay for Uber/Lyft SUCKS, I am paid the rate that I have agreed to be paid. I will never get a raise or bonus based on merit. Because I am an independent contractor, I figure out what works out best for me. When it stops working out in my favor, I will quit doing rideshare all together.
> 
> And yes, I can still see fare details on my app


frankly i ding give a crap what uber charges or what the rider paid...i dont want to have to do the math on every transaction to ensure im getting paid properly. i wouldnt accept a reciept at the store that just showed items without prices and just a total. i should get all pay details from uber.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

My very first trip for Uber (about 2.5 years ago), I made $.621/mile and $0.884/minute. My very last trip for Uber (yesterday) I made $.621/mile and $.0884/minute. Not half.

If you are not being paid what you've agreed to be paid, contact an attorney.


***Edit...had a typo. $/mile is the same


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Better question is: why would I do a job if I felt the payoff is not worth my time? And the answer is I won't.


I purchased a black account along but with a Lincoln Town Car four years ago, drove select, black and x-when x paid about $1.50 per mile.

I only do black and SUV now, feel bad for experienced drivers who are being screwed.

You are an ant.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Thanks for the examples as you are a great apologist for Uber. If Uber could find people desperate enough to drive for $0.10 a mile and get away with it you excuse that too. The people that drive for Uber or not independent contractors by definition. Read the IRS website on what an independent contractor is. It's not even a close call.
> 
> The fact that they have gotten away with it for so long does not excuse their failure to pay employment taxes and other employee benefits. It also does not excuse their manipulation of fare information to hide the details that they don't want you to see.
> 
> Uber should send you on tour.


Yes, if people is voluntarily willing to work for $0.10 (assuming it is not 0), there is nothing wrong with it. What's the problem? It's not like they had better offers for their labor/time right or they are forced to do it right? Because if there was, they wouldn't be working for $0.1. which means if that's true, the value of their labor is nearly worthless so the exchange was fair.

Do you even free market bro?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

There's free market and then there's the appearance of it.

If there are only a handful of companies that control the resource and aren't willing to let it go for more then $1000. Where are you going to get the resource for less then $1000?

Just as if there's only a couple of companies and they're unwilling to pay more the $.10 a mile.

Two employers but plenty of ants.



AveragePerson said:


> Do you even free market bro?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Yes, if people is voluntarily willing to work for $0.10 (assuming it is 0), there is nothing wrong with it. What's the problem? It's not like they had better offers for their labor/time right or they are forced to do it right? Because if there was, they wouldn't be working for $0.1. which means if that's true, the value of their labor is nearly worthless so the exchange was fair.
> 
> Do you even free market bro?


Bend over, and bark like a dog.



sellkatsell44 said:


> There's free market and then there's the appearance of it.
> 
> If there are only a handful of companies that control the resource and aren't willing to let it go for more then $1000. Where are you going to get the resource for less then $1000?
> 
> ...


Price fixing.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> There's free market and then there's the appearance of it.
> 
> If there are only a handful of companies that control the resource and aren't willing to let it go for more then $1000. Where are you going to get the resource for less then $1000?
> 
> ...


101 economics dictate that if all the resources fell to a handful of entity and said entity aren't willing to sell for less than $1k but aren't willing to pay for more than $0.1, where does the customer get the money to buy the product/service and who are these workers serving? It just doesn't make any sense.

If everyone is paid $0.10, things will cost a penny or a fraction of a penny.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> 101 economics dictate that if all the resources fell to a handful of entity and said entity aren't willing to sell for less than $1k but aren't willing to pay for more than $0.1, where does the customer get the money to buy the product/service and who are these workers serving? It just doesn't make any sense.


Oh you're too innocent?

This is what I've been saying except credit credit credit. Or layaway. However you like to say it.

It used to be for only big item purchases, now it's everything, down to some stupid $50 top.

iPhone is prime example. I used to pay cash ($700-800 for it) and now I just do the iPhone upgrade. Not because I can't pay cash for it, I have. But because everyone else is doing it and I never keep my phone longer then a couple of years.

It's my one stupid splurge.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Bend over, and bark like a dog.


The classic personal attack when defeated by sound logic.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> The classic personal attack when defeated by sound logic.


Go ahead and drive for FREE99, Luber Poster Boy.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Coming back to the OP

The fare button is missing per the below screenshot. I completed this ride out of my market and have no details on fees.

Fees, taken out of the gross by Uber, that I have to include in my taxes.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> There's free market and then there's the appearance of it.
> 
> If there are only a handful of companies that control the resource and aren't willing to let it go for more then $1000. Where are you going to get the resource for less then $1000?
> 
> ...


It's free market but the detrimental side of it. Less opportunity, less standards

Riders will eventually pick up on the shit jobs that get matched to them, why should anyone try to provide a decent service?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Better question is: why would I do a job if I felt the payoff is not worth my time? And the answer is I won't.


So, are you still making good money as a troll or shill then?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Invisible said:


> So, are you still making good money as a troll or shill then?


They pay him in food pellets when he stops posting and comes off the wheel.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> They pay him in food pellets when he stops posting and comes off the wheel.


LOL! That's a good one. Thanks for the laugh. ???


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Went to the hub today on unrelated issue.
Guy there said all experienced drivers are livid, but they are slammed with new drivers applying every day.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Carblar said:


> I keep hearing this stupid analogy.
> 
> The driver provides the car the gas the maintenance. This is not the case in your stupid analogy


Plain and Simple
80% to Driver
20% to Company

If the companies want more money double the fares.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Login to your account through the Uber website and see if you can see the details you're looking for.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Went to the hub today on unrelated issue.
> Guy there said all experienced drivers are livid, but they are slammed with new drivers applying every day.


It's true... you don't hear or see anymore advertisement... new ants are moving into the colony with out the queen ***** doing anything


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Well color me shocked. Are you trying to tell me that Uber is hiding valuable information about fare details? This is probably in preparation for them lowering rates to Lyft levels. The less you know the less you're outraged.


Its also likely in response to several large-scale studies going on trying to capture the real numbers, not the numbers put in the investor prospectus or touted publicly. They know if data crunchers start to get ahold of the receipts that show the entire breakdown (which they have been doing a lot of recently), their lies to drivers, paxoles, and investors will be more transparent.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Plain and Simple
> 80% to Driver
> 20% to Company
> 
> If the companies want more money double the fares.


If the companies want more money, they are no longer technology companies.

You can't have your cake and eat it too. If we sue them, they will have their asses handed to them in court.

We will get compensated either way. Either now or in a settlement check.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Mine is still there. And Google Play since all my apps are up to date.


Same
Android


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Some rides do whilst some do not but this is a new issue.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Mine shows everything.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again. It's really none of your business what Uber or Lyft charges the passenger. For example, if you are a salaried employee at a company and have agreed to be paid $20 per hour, and the company charges $100 per hour, do you complain that the company has more of a cut than you do? You were the one who performed the work right? The company didn't do any of the physical work, why do they get $80 and you only get $20. It's because you have agreed to work for $20 and the customer has agreed to pay $100 leaving the company with $80. Commerce.
> 
> While I agree that the pay for Uber/Lyft SUCKS, I am paid the rate that I have agreed to be paid. I will never get a raise or bonus based on merit. Because I am an independent contractor, I figure out what works out best for me. When it stops working out in my favor, I will quit doing rideshare all together.
> 
> And yes, I can still see fare details on my app


You are mixing apples and oranges in this comparison. No I didn't agree to these rates. I signed up 4 years ago and at that time they promised a higher rate which I gladly accepted and they paid.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

OP what market are you in ?

and what market are the people in that can't see pax fare details anymore ?



SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> Simple question, are you getting paid what you agreed to be paid?
> 
> If you are *not* being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's a problem. If you _*are*_ being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's no problem. If you cannot make a full time living doing rideshare, perhaps it's time to supplement your income.


how many jobs do you know where all the workers gotta constantly worry about showing up for work and being told they either gotta work for less or find another job ?

pax fare details matter because of transparency


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> My very first trip for Uber (about 2.5 years ago), I made $.621/mile and $0.884/minute. My very last trip for Uber (yesterday) I made $.621/mile and $.0884/minute. Not half.
> 
> If you are not being paid what you've agreed to be paid, contact an attorney.
> 
> ***Edit...had a typo. $/mile is the same


I think my first trip was $1.65 per mile. Dunno what the time was. Didn't matter much at that rate. And it surged all the time.

I've been around longer than you.

Edit: Uberx only btw


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> For example, if you are a salaried employee at a company and have agreed to be paid $20 per hour


Which is where your analogy falls flat on its face - right at the beginning. We're not salaried employees.

Pick a better analogy and try again.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Thanks for the examples as you are a great apologist for Uber. If Uber could find people desperate enough to drive for $0.10 a mile and get away with it you excuse that too. The people that drive for Uber or not independent contractors by definition. Read the IRS website on what an independent contractor is. It's not even a close call.
> 
> The fact that they have gotten away with it for so long does not excuse their failure to pay employment taxes and other employee benefits. It also does not excuse their manipulation of fare information to hide the details that they don't want you to see.
> 
> Uber should send you on tour.


I'm so tired of this attitude. Anyone who logically explains how it works is labeled a shill or an apologist. Give me a break - his analogy was spot on and he made no effort to apologize for Uber in any way. You absolutely *can* get the concept without liking (or disliking) that concept.

As drivers we agreed to drive for certain rates, and we agreed to provide the vehicle, the gas, and the maintenance at those rates - there is no way around this basic fact. We agree to the same terms every single time we go online. What the rider pays and what Uber is paid is completely irrelevant to that. That's a fact, and it remains a fact whether it hurts your feelings or not.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

NotanEmployee said:


> UBER no longer shows details about what the rider pays or UBERs cut but what really pisses me off is it no longer shows my earnings per minute or per mile! Just an amount for time and mileage and the total fare.....I want to see the math! i dont want to have to do math for each ride just to make sure im being paid properly. This is bullshit! This is it folks, thats what we get.
> 
> View attachment 349060


Looks outstanding to me. $60/hr and you're complaining. Who cares what Uber's cut is?

That is not any of your darn business, boy. It's called Free Market Capitalism.

You are being paid very, very well.

My two cents 
?



Carblar said:


> I keep hearing this stupid analogy.
> 
> The driver provides the car the gas the maintenance. This is not the case in your stupid analogy


?



PioneerXi said:


> Someone with more knowledge chime in here...
> 
> Isn't Uber as our "agent" required to supply all the details of the fares, fees and rider payments as per the Terms of Service?
> 
> ...


Nope. I can confirm they do not have to provide any of this information. Per the contract you signed.

Get over it.



PioneerXi said:


> Someone with more knowledge chime in here...
> 
> Isn't Uber as our "agent" required to supply all the details of the fares, fees and rider payments as per the Terms of Service?
> 
> ...


Nope. I can confirm they do not have to provide any of this information. Per the contract you signed.

Get over it.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

looks like texting is gone too.......have to call now


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Looks outstanding to me. $60/hr and you're complaining. Who cares what Uber's cut is?
> 
> That is not any of your darn business, boy. It's called Free Market Capitalism.
> 
> ...


atleast you admit drivers are 100% employees since Uber is no longer simply a facilitator taking a set percentage


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> atleast you admit drivers are 100% employees since Uber is no longer simply a facilitator taking a set percentage


In, absolutely, no way do I think Uber driver's are employees.

And, that is the last thing most of us want. Not worried about it though. Will never happen here in the great State of Georgia.
??


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> UBER no longer shows details about what the rider pays or UBERs cut but what really pisses me off is it no longer shows my earnings per minute or per mile! Just an amount for time and mileage and the total fare.....I want to see the math! i dont want to have to do math for each ride just to make sure im being paid properly. This is bullshit! This is it folks, thats what we get.
> 
> View attachment 349060


Uber is now obstructing justice!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> In, absolutely, no way do I think Uber driver's are employees.
> 
> And, that is the last thing most of us want. Not worried about it though. Will never happen here in the great State of Georgia.
> ??


the only argument Uber coulda had that drivers were IE's went away when they stopped taking a flat rate commission

they don't even an argument anymore...since the Upfront Pricing Scam was put in place that separated what riders paid from what drivers received, they became just like any other employer in the US that pays employees from revenue from customers


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*One Of Your Fares Has Been Adjusted

details omitted*


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I have the same issue but it seems to be limited to trips I completed last Friday. All of my other trips I can see the fare details.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the only argument Uber coulda had that drivers were IE's went away when they stopped taking a flat rate commission
> 
> they don't even an argument anymore...since the Upfront Pricing Scam was put in place that separated what riders paid from what drivers received, they became just like any other employer in the US that pays employees from revenue from customers


Willing to bet any amount of money, and I mean huge, that IE status remains in 95%+ of markets.

In Georgia, it's 100%. Am both a driver, (6,000+ rides) and rider, and LOVE my IE status.

For whiney, wimpy complaining drivers who don't like it?

QUIT!! ??

Problem solved. ?


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Which is where your analogy falls flat on its face - right at the beginning. We're not salaried employees.
> 
> Pick a better analogy and try again.


Ok, as in independent contractor, you agree to be paid $10 to do a job. The person paying you is receiving $100 for you to do the job. Not his problem and not your business. You agreed to do the job for $10. Better?



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think my first trip was $1.65 per mile. Dunno what the time was. Didn't matter much at that rate. And it surged all the time.
> 
> I've been around longer than you.
> 
> Edit: Uberx only btw


If Uber cut my pay or changed my rate of pay without prior notification, I would be pissed and would have grounds for a lawsuit. However, I'm sure that somewhere along the way, TOS were updated and notification was given.

Congrats on your longevity in this gig. It's not something I can see myself doing for that long.



uberdriverfornow said:


> OP what market are you in ?
> 
> and what market are the people in that can't see pax fare details anymore ?
> 
> ...


As an independent contractor and not an employee (as has been pointed out DOZENS of times) you are free to pursue other ventures.

If you worked a job that didn't pay you enough, would you continue to work there and complain, or would you find another job or supplement your income in some way?

Complaining about a problem doesn't make it go away. Removing yourself from the problem, makes the problem go away.



gooddolphins said:


> You are mixing apples and oranges in this comparison. No I didn't agree to these rates. I signed up 4 years ago and at that time they promised a higher rate which I gladly accepted and they paid.


No mixing here. If they updated their TOS and rate of pay and you were not notified, you have valid claim for a lawsuit. Accepting the payment and continuing to drive for the new rate, shows that you agreed to the new Terms of Service.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> UBER no longer shows details about what the rider pays or UBERs cut but what really pisses me off is it no longer shows my earnings per minute or per mile! Just an amount for time and mileage and the total fare.....I want to see the math! i dont want to have to do math for each ride just to make sure im being paid properly. This is bullshit! This is it folks, thats what we get.
> 
> View attachment 349060


Earnings and $ are not important... what's important is to keep ants brainwashed chasing their tails with quests, stars, badges and ratings.


----------



## Xpr10 (Aug 17, 2019)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Well color me shocked. Are you trying to tell me that Uber is hiding valuable information about fare details? This is probably in preparation for them lowering rates to Lyft levels. The less you know the less you're outraged.


They that to me now are ok just they put me in the hole Uber are using those Indians from India then they have the ability to change the app setting to everyone individual


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think my first trip was $1.65 per mile. Dunno what the time was. Didn't matter much at that rate. And it surged all the time.
> 
> I've been around longer than you.
> 
> Edit: Uberx only btw


I've been driving four years, and have agreed, in writing, to every single change in the payment structure. And strongly agree with it and support Uber 100% on this issue.

Tired of hearing folks whining, and whimpering, about an airtight contract. They have ZERO case and no attorney would take the case. None.

And really don't care what people signed up for originally.

My two cents 
?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> Ok, as in independent contractor, you agree to be paid $10 to do a job. The person paying you is receiving $100 for you to do the job. Not his problem and not your business. You agreed to do the job for $10. Better?
> 
> 
> If Uber cut my pay or changed my rate of pay without prior notification, I would be pissed and would have grounds for a lawsuit. However, I'm sure that somewhere along the way, TOS were updated and notification was given.
> ...


we're not true IE's 'though, as has been proven time and time again in the courts and in Unemployment Insurance rulings across the country


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> Ok, as in independent contractor, you agree to be paid $10 to do a job. The person paying you is receiving $100 for you to do the job. Not his problem and not your business. You agreed to do the job for $10. Better?


No, unfortunately not! Uber's driver agreement claims that Uber acts the driver's collection agent. Its job is to collect the fare from the pax, which Uber says is the same as payment made directly from the pax to driver:

_You: (i) appoint Company as your limited payment collection agent solely for the purpose of accepting the Fare, applicable Tolls and, depending on the region and/or if requested by you, applicable taxes and fees from the User on your behalf via the payment processing functionality facilitated by the Uber Services; and (ii) agree that payment made by User to Company (or to an Affiliate of Company acting as an agent of Company) shall be considered the same as payment made directly by User to you. _

Part of a collection agent's duty is to provide a breakdown of the monies collected from customers on behalf of the person employing the collection agency, along with a breakdown of the deductions or commissions that collection agency makes in exchange for providing the collection service. It is not reasonable for a collection agent to collect monies from customers and then refuse to tell the person on whose behalf the monies were collected how much was collected, given that the contract requires that the driver accept that these monies were indeed in effect paid directly to him/her. This is so obvious that it should not need to be said.

However, there are many like you who evidently haven't even read the driver contract, or don't understand it. In summary, no; your analogy is no better than the other attempt before it.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

They could be stripping info based on driver outcry
https://jalopnik.com/uber-and-lyft-take-a-lot-more-from-drivers-than-they-sa-1837450373


dnlbaboof said:


> looks like texting is gone too.......have to call now


I'm cool with that for ease of conversation. But that also strips the ability to keep records of text threats unless you record the calls.



AveragePerson said:


> Better question is: why would I do a job if I felt the payoff is not worth my time? And the answer is I won't.


Because this is more like gambling versus a job. A job sets rates. This is a roll of the dice on what kind of fares will be handed to you.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> Simple question, are you getting paid what you agreed to be paid?
> 
> If you are *not* being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's a problem. If you _*are*_ being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's no problem. If you cannot make a full time living doing rideshare, perhaps it's time to supplement your income.


Actually, it can be argued that no one is being paid what they agreed to if they were driving when the surge was the original multiplier. Uber changed it to flat rate surge to do what Uber does to the riders with upfront pricing to the drivers. Charge more to riders and take more from the drivers and try to keep everyone in the dark. Uber didn't ask nor make us agree to it. Uber just up and changed it. Uber just sent email saying what no driver said ever and we are changing it and did their best to make it sound golden all the while laughing how they were f***ing the drivers yet once again. So since surge is part of driver's pay then it can be argued that no some drivers are not being paid what they agreed to when they signed up.

NYC has addressed Uber shady practices and it looks very likely that AB5 will sail through the Senate in California. Hopefully, other states and cities will follow their examples and give Uber and Lyft for that matter exactly what they deserve. They have for years had opportunity after opportunity to do right by drivers and flat refused to do so. So now the chickens ? are coming home to roost it seems!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

indydriver68 said:


> Actually, it can be argued that no one is being paid what they agreed to if they were driving when the surge was the original multiplier. Uber changed it to flat rate surge to do what Uber does to the riders with upfront pricing to the drivers. Charge more to riders and take more from the drivers and try to keep everyone in the dark. Uber didn't ask nor make us agree to it. Uber just up and changed it. Uber just sent email saying what no driver said ever and we are changing it and did their best to make it sound golden all the while laughing how they were f***ing the drivers yet once again. So since surge is part of driver's pay then it can be argued that no some drivers are not being paid what they agreed to when they signed up.
> 
> NYC has addressed Uber shady practices and it looks very likely that AB5 will sail through the Senate in California. Hopefully, other states and cities will follow their examples and give Uber and Lyft for that matter exactly what they deserve. They have for years had opportunity after opportunity to do right by drivers and flat refused to do so. So now the chickens ? are coming home to roost it seems!


It will not pass here in the Great State of Georgia.

Take Uber's side 100%. Sick of these whiney, wimpy complainers.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> It will not pass here in the Great State of Georgia.
> 
> Take Uber's side 100%. Sick of these whiney, wimpy complainers.


Yeah, unfortunately I read that Indiana already gave Uber a carve out. So Hoosier drivers are pretty much screwed at the moment. Such BS


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

I can still see it. My last fare they made $0.42 more than me. Pretty common occurrence for the last month.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

indydriver68 said:


> Actually, it can be argued that no one is being paid what they agreed to if they were driving when the surge was the original multiplier. Uber changed it to flat rate surge to do what Uber does to the riders with upfront pricing to the drivers. Charge more to riders and take more from the drivers and try to keep everyone in the dark. Uber didn't ask nor make us agree to it. Uber just up and changed it. Uber just sent email saying what no driver said ever and we are changing it and did their best to make it sound golden all the while laughing how they were f***ing the drivers yet once again. So since surge is part of driver's pay then it can be argued that no some drivers are not being paid what they agreed to when they signed up.
> 
> NYC has addressed Uber shady practices and it looks very likely that AB5 will sail through the Senate in California. Hopefully, other states and cities will follow their examples and give Uber and Lyft for that matter exactly what they deserve. They have for years had opportunity after opportunity to do right by drivers and flat refused to do so. So now the chickens ? are coming home to roost it seems!


Uber DID notify of changes to it's surge policy. By agreeing to drive and accepting the payment for flat rate surge, you agreed to the changes.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> Uber DID notify of changes to it's surge policy. By agreeing to drive and accepting the payment for flat rate surge, you agreed to the changes.


That wasn't your argument. You stated "being paid for what I agreed to be paid when I signed up". Which is not the case.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

I currently have a fare details button that shows what the rider paid, what I earned, and what Uber skimmed for my most recent rides from this past Saturday night.

In the Minneapolis board, someone stated they talked to Tech Support and it was a glitch that it disappeared.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

SuperBot said:


> Login to your account through the Uber website and see if you can see the details you're looking for.


Rohit?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Back in the day we didn't have those details. When Uber started with its 'full transparency' I thought ??.. interesting. 
Now it's gone, but what did it really do for us except make us feel disgruntled and screwed. It made us whiners, it made us cry a lot and sometimes suck our thumbs, talk about it in therapy, screen shot rip-offs to post on UP but it didn't help us *at all in any way shape or form. *


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Back in the day we didn't have those details. When Uber started with its 'full transparency' I thought ??.. interesting.
> Now it's gone, but what did it really do for us except make us feel disgruntled and screwed. It made us whiners, it made us cry a lot and sometimes suck our thumbs, talk about it in therapy, screen shot rip-offs to post on UP but it didn't help us *at all in any way shape or form. *


What's that got to do with the price of wheat?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

NotanEmployee said:


> UBER no longer shows details about what the rider pays or UBERs cut but what really pisses me off is it no longer shows my earnings per minute or per mile! Just an amount for time and mileage and the total fare.....I want to see the math! i dont want to have to do math for each ride just to make sure im being paid properly. This is bullshit! This is it folks, thats what we get.
> 
> View attachment 349060


The more they can hide stuff the more they can screw you


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I can't remember if Uber gave the full breakdown or not when they took a flat 20% or 25%. But, if not, it was irrelevant. Calculating what Uber charged the pax was hardly difficult.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I still have the "fare details" button and can see what pax paid.
> 
> I was forced to update app today as well, or could not go online.
> 
> Now my app has the brand new Uber icon too ?‍♂


I uninstall and reinstall these shifty apps every month to keep them running right.30 days and there are all kinds of glitches! I just did a quick sampling of my rides from this and last week. All have detailed ride information in the Seattle market.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Back in the day we didn't have those details. When Uber started with its 'full transparency' I thought ??.. interesting.
> Now it's gone, but what did it really do for us except make us feel disgruntled and screwed. It made us whiners, it made us cry a lot and sometimes suck our thumbs, talk about it in therapy, screen shot rip-offs to post on UP but it didn't help us *at all in any way shape or form. *


Laughably, we're supposed to be "business owners". That's what both companies have been claiming for years.

When running a business, ignorance is NEVER bliss.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> Simple question, are you getting paid what you agreed to be paid?
> 
> If you are *not* being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's a problem. If you _*are*_ being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's no problem. If you cannot make a full time living doing rideshare, perhaps it's time to supplement your income.


No, I am not being paid what I agreed to be paid when I signed up (5 years ago). I was *forced* several times by Uber to accept pay cuts from that original agreement.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> Simple question, are you getting paid what you agreed to be paid?


How do we know that we're getting paid what we agreed to be paid if we can't see the fare, of which we agreed to be paid a percentage of?

And no; I am not going to "just trust" Uber.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Well color me shocked. Are you trying to tell me that Uber is hiding valuable information about fare details?


Why do drivers need a breakdown of each ride ? Just do your jobs.

1. Drive to passenger.
2. Pick up passenger.
3. Drive to destination
4. Drop off passenger
5. Collect your money

The less you think about this job the happier you'll be. Uber prefers mindless automatons do the driving. Less chance of a rebellion against the system.

You can't win. You'll never win. Just drive.



SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> While I agree that the pay for Uber/Lyft SUCKS, I am paid the rate that I have agreed to be paid. I will never get a raise or bonus based on merit.


Good little slave. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

PioneerXi said:


> Someone with more knowledge chime in here...
> 
> Isn't Uber as our "agent" required to supply all the details of the fares, fees and rider payments as per the Terms of Service?


Yes, but mostly because according to Uber - and the tax department - the rider is paying _you_, not Uber, for the service, so the rider's total payment and Uber's cut must be disclosed to you as the rider's payment is what you must pay taxes on, and Uber's cut is a deductible expense. Uber doesn't even invoice the riders, YOUR (full) name appears in the corner!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

indydriver68 said:


> They have for years had opportunity after opportunity to do right by drivers and flat refused to do so. So now the chickens


Yes, it looks like both are going to get their asses handed to them in California. It's now time for them to pay the piper.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

Friendly Jack said:


> No, I am not being paid what I agreed to be paid when I signed up (5 years ago). I was *forced* several times by Uber to accept pay cuts from that original agreement.


No one is forcing you to drive.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Thanks for the examples as you are a great apologist for Uber. If Uber could find people desperate enough to drive for $0.10 a mile and get away with it you excuse that too. The people that drive for Uber or not independent contractors by definition. Read the IRS website on what an independent contractor is. It's not even a close call.
> 
> The fact that they have gotten away with it for so long does not excuse their failure to pay employment taxes and other employee benefits. It also does not excuse their manipulation of fare information to hide the details that they don't want you to see.
> 
> Uber should send you on tour.


I've asked these nasty shills/trolls/bootlickers what's their motivation for defending U/L on more than one occasion, and most haven't answered.

The few that have answered either denied they're defending uber or failed to give a logical (or honest) reason why they should give a shit whether or not someone likes uber.

They're everywhere... here, Youtube, etc.

Jalopnik website just did a major survey about how much U/L are grabbing from every ride, and the very first reply in the Comments section was "if you don't like driving for them quit"

As far as I'm concerned, anyone who says that or any variation of that nasty crack is a fornicating asswipe.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> Simple question, are you getting paid what you agreed to be paid?
> 
> If you are *not* being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's a problem. If you _*are*_ being paid what you agreed to be paid when you signed up, then there's no problem. If you cannot make a full time living doing rideshare, perhaps it's time to supplement your income.


Well stated 
?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> No, I am not being paid what I agreed to be paid when I signed up (5 years ago). I was *forced* several times by Uber to accept pay cuts from that original agreement.


The word "forced" is a trigger word for the U/L defenders.

They become very anal when an uber critic uses that word and they feel a compulsion to point out that drivers aren't being "forced" to do anything.

The word "forced" is one of the most commonly used words in the English language, and seldom is it meant to be taken literally.

It's a good bet that the defenders themselves use that word frequently as a figure of speech, not by it's literal meaning.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again. It's really none of your business what Uber or Lyft charges the passenger. For example, if you are a salaried employee at a company and have agreed to be paid $20 per hour, and the company charges $100 per hour, do you complain that the company has more of a cut than you do? You were the one who performed the work right? The company didn't do any of the physical work, why do they get $80 and you only get $20. It's because you have agreed to work for $20 and the customer has agreed to pay $100 leaving the company with $80. Commerce.
> 
> While I agree that the pay for Uber/Lyft SUCKS, I am paid the rate that I have agreed to be paid. I will never get a raise or bonus based on merit. Because I am an independent contractor, I figure out what works out best for me. When it stops working out in my favor, I will quit doing rideshare all together.
> 
> And yes, I can still see fare details on my app


Because when you work a real job you don't use your car and gas to earn the company money.

If I agree to work for $20 an hour I don't care if a company earned $1 million an hour.

If I use my car, gas, labor and potential increase of personal car insurance with points for driving or my rates going up or tickets then yes I care if a pax is paying $50 for a 5 mile ride and I get paid $7 for it.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

My app is still showing details as of this morning.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Laughably, we're supposed to be "business owners". That's what both companies have been claiming for years.
> 
> When running a business, ignorance is NEVER bliss.


We are business owners only on paper when it suits their purpose to label us as such but in reality that's not the case business owners set their own prices business owners don't go in blind not knowing what the job is or where it is .


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> We are business owners only on paper when it suits their purpose to label us as such but in reality that's not the case business owners going to set their own prices business owners don't go in blind not knowing what the job is


Uber and lyft have recently classified the drivers as their "customers" in order to avoid disclosing driver pay in their IPO prospectus.

Unfortunately the SEC allowed them to pull that scam.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Uber and lyft have recently classified the drivers as their "customers" in order to avoid disclosing driver pay in their IPO prospectus.
> 
> Unfortunately the SEC allowed them to pull that scam.


You're right it is a scam and I bet other businesses are watching this and thinking hmmm Well if uber could get away with calling workers customers let's try that as well so we could bypass labor laws and cut pay too


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Because when you work a real job you don't use your car and gas to earn the company money.
> 
> If I agree to work for $20 an hour I don't care if a company earned $1 million an hour.
> 
> If I use my car, gas, labor and potential increase of personal car insurance with points for driving or my rates going up or tickets then yes I care if a pax is paying $50 for a 5 mile ride and I get paid $7 for it.


You said it....I didn't....this is not a real job. Most markets cannot support a driver doing this full time. I tend to believe that this should be nothing more than a side gig. Knowing what you are getting paid is important. Worrying about what the customer paid is not vital to your being able to do this job.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> I tend to believe that this should be nothing more than a side gig


And you "tend" to be wrong.

By far, the most important and bedrock core of uber and lyft's business are the M-F commuters.

The majority of the rides provided to those commuters are full timers.

U/L would be out of business in less than 24 hours without full time drivers.

Uber and lyft don't want the public (and especially the govt) to know this, but it's a fact.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Because when you work a real job you don't use your car and gas to earn the company money.
> 
> If I agree to work for $20 an hour I don't care if a company earned $1 million an hour.
> 
> If I use my car, gas, labor and potential increase of personal car insurance with points for driving or my rates going up or tickets then yes I care if a pax is paying $50 for a 5 mile ride and I get paid $7 for it.


Nope, I can confirm that it's none of your d%$# business! Period.

There's no legal precedent, whatsoever, to validate your illogical reasoning.

And this may sound a little sadistic; but, LOVE watching the worker ants squirm, whine and complain. They're uneducated.
?


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Looks outstanding to me. $60/hr and you're complaining. Who cares what Uber's cut is?
> 
> That is not any of your darn business, boy. It's called Free Market Capitalism.
> 
> ...


Your knees have to be sore from being under Dara's desk so much....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Matthew Thomas said:


> Your knees have to be sore from being under Dara's desk so much....


Typical blue working class response. Insecure? Try some counseling.
?


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Typical blue working class response. Insecure? Try some counseling.
> ?


Naw. The fact that I no longer depend on the garbage company you love to defend till the end is my counseling.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Matthew Thomas said:


> Naw. The fact that I no longer depend on the garbage company you love to defend till the end is my counseling.


Uber's purely supplemental/fun money for me.

Merely defending Free Market Capitalism and Uber's, total right, to operate how they please.

The more you guys squirm, the more I LOVE it.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Looks like you missed the point. Don't worry, I'll use simple numbers and logic to help you understand his point.
> 
> Say I contracted you to shovel snow for me for $100 using your equipment. You turn around and subcontractored the job to another contractor using their own equipment for $40. And that person agrees. You profited $60. How much the original contractor made is none of the subcontractor concern because the subcontractor agrees to be paid the agreed price.


This person has a good point. Shoveling snow pays much more than uber


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

It should be under "Fare Details." Maybe they hid it. Ask support of go to a Green Light office. We still see it in SF.


----------



## Hamptons driver (Jan 23, 2019)

I called Uber driver services last night to ask why the change. Oddly enough this previous weeks fares August 19-26, which I did out of my area all came up as expected, the previous week in my home area August 12-19 the fares were the “simplified version” basically “you made $12.34” no breakdown or ability to see the customers fare.
The very nice lady on the line checked and said it was because of a “systemwide outtage” in my area and it will be coming back once they get the problems fixed.
Could be a line of bs.....time will tell.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> And you "tend" to be wrong.
> 
> By far, the most important and bedrock core of uber and lyft's business are the M-F commuters.
> 
> ...


The part of my statement that you cut off and left out is that _MOST MARKETS_ cannot support full time drivers.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm getting all the info!

Sure, it takes a few clicks, but eventually I can seen what the customer paid.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Still showing details on my app ... had to laugh, Uber lost money on this trip


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

NotanEmployee said:


> UBER no longer shows details about what the rider pays or UBERs cut but what really pisses me off is it no longer shows my earnings per minute or per mile! Just an amount for time and mileage and the total fare.....I want to see the math! i dont want to have to do math for each ride just to make sure im being paid properly. This is bullshit! This is it folks, thats what we get.
> 
> View attachment 349060


________________________
Lyft did this several months ago. The information is there somewhere. You have to look for it. With Lyft, you have to look at several screens before you get the information that you need.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> UBER no longer shows details about what the rider pays or UBERs cut but what really pisses me off is it no longer shows my earnings per minute or per mile! Just an amount for time and mileage and the total fare.....I want to see the math! i dont want to have to do math for each ride just to make sure im being paid properly. This is bullshit! This is it folks, thats what we get.
> 
> View attachment 349060


It's not our business what the rider pays. Your time and mileage are standard for where you are. It's a computer program . It's gonna do its job and if you're not sure write in. This isn't a big deal


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's not our business what the rider pays. Your time and mileage are standard for where you are. It's a computer program . It's gonna do its job and if you're not sure write in. This isn't a big deal


Very well stated. On a scale of 1 > 100, this doesn't budge off ZERO.
?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's not our business what the rider pays. Your time and mileage are standard for where you are. It's a computer program . It's gonna do its job and if you're not sure write in. This isn't a big deal


Actually, it is absolutely your business what the rider pays. Your tax payments are based on the gross rider payment, not the net payment received. You must know what the rider paid and what Uber received _by law_ because those two figures are your income and expenses for your tax return.


----------



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

Look, I can scroll past the Hyde Corner soapbox screeds about the whole Uber/Lyft screwing us / willing screwees / IC / employee rants if I have to, so carry on or not.

But the thread is about a change in the reporting of rider payments and rates that matter to a lot of us who found this thread and wonder what’s going on.

Could the screamers maybe break off into another thread amongst themselves? Good points or not, if that’s your thing, fine.

That said, it seems like some folks have seen a problem with rate and rider info being reported, some not, sometimes it comes back.

Can you provide details? I’ll start.
Market: Boston
Phone: iOS iPhone 8x
Started: sometime after 8/16
Still? Yes
Notes: details were available when I looked at fares for 8/16 ON 8/16. Cannot see details for 8/16 forward now, in history.

God knows those in the Philippines mothership won’t provide us with any help.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> The part of my statement that you cut off and left out is that _MOST MARKETS_ cannot support full time drivers.


Your statement is incorrect.

Virtually all of uber's revenue comes from the various major metropolitan markets in the US, including NYC, LA, Chicago, etc.

Every one of those markets would shut down in less than 24 hours without full time drivers.

A small farm town in Iowa may or may not be able to support a full time driver, but that's not where uber's revenue comes from.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> Actually, it is absolutely your business what the rider pays. Your tax payments are based on the gross rider payment, not the net payment received. You must know what the rider paid and what Uber received _by law_ because those two figures are your income and expenses for your tax return.


Underrated comment.

Also, so many fools in here still thinking they're real independent contractors ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JLaw1719 said:


> Underrated comment.
> 
> Also, so many fools in here still thinking they're real independent contractors ?


Seriously?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> I've asked these nasty shills/trolls/bootlickers what's their motivation for defending U/L on more than one occasion, and most haven't answered.


Of course they're not going to tell everyone that they're getting a monthly cheque from Dara's private bank account for services rendered.


SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> You said it....I didn't....this is not a real job. Most markets cannot support a driver doing this full time. I tend to believe that this should be nothing more than a side gig. Knowing what you are getting paid is important. Worrying about what the customer paid is not vital to your being able to do this job.





MiamiKid said:


> Nope, I can confirm that it's none of your d%$# business! Period.
> 
> There's no legal precedent, whatsoever, to validate your illogical reasoning.
> 
> ...


Fi fi fom fo;
I smell the breath of an Internet troll!


Matthew Thomas said:


> Your *knees have to be sore* from being under Dara's desk so much....


Not to mention his throat. Dara likes it deep, you know. ?


----------



## Disgruntled Noob (Nov 15, 2017)

Mine stopped showing up last Friday along with a missing tip. Uber/Lyft have been claiming we are independent contractors so they can cheat the system and the drivers. Without drivers these companies would not exist. It's sad to see greed and corruption ruining a fantastic business model but it is the way it has been in corporate America for quite some time. For the few fake capitalists I see in this thread talking about a free market they obviously do not understand. Here is a little information which you will ignore but it provides more evidence on how these companies cheat American citizens everyday.

"in order for a hiring entity to legally classify a worker as an independent contractor, it must prove the worker is free from the control and direction of the hiring entity, performs work outside the scope of the entity’s business and is regularly engaged in an “independently established trade, occupation, or business of the same nature as the work performed.”


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Of course they're not going to tell everyone that they're getting a monthly cheque from Dara's private bank account for services rendered.
> 
> Fi fi fom fo;
> I smell the breath of an Internet troll!
> ...





Yam Digger said:


> Of course they're not going to tell everyone that they're getting a monthly cheque from Dara's private bank account for services rendered.
> 
> Fi fi fom fo;
> I smell the breath of an Internet troll!
> ...


Uneducated, lower class comments.

Is this crowd proud they cannot do anything else? You hate driving rideshare, yet it's all you folks can do?

Little insecure?

People who resort to constant obscene comments are doing nothing but showing their own ignorance and lack of class. You're that insecure that some of us (most) have figured out how to make Uber, either, work or not work.

Works great for me as purely fun, supplemental income. And the more the grunts hate it? Extra entertainment for me!

MAGA ??


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Your statement is incorrect.
> 
> Virtually all of uber's revenue comes from the various major metropolitan markets in the US, including NYC, LA, Chicago, etc.
> 
> ...


You are correct in saying that major metropolitan markets can support a fleet of full time drivers, but most of the US is not a major metropolitan market. I live in Jacksonville, FL. Largest city by land area in the lower 48 states and also the most populous city in Florida. We are too far north of Miami and Orlando to be considered tourist area and way too backwoods to be considered metropolitan. Our airport has about 150-200 commercial flights depart/arrive every day. The airport queue stacks up to 50 (and sometimes 70) cars deep and takes *hours* to get to the front of the line. We have 3 mid size universities here and we all know how well college kids tip. Most rides in the city are minimum fare rides. Only time to make decent fares consistently is Friday and Saturday night bar scenes. Major events in the area are few and far between. NFL games and major concerts help but even then, the surge disappears within an hour of the event ending. Orlando, the closest tourist/metropolitan city to Jacksonville, has the lowest driver pay rates in the country. In order to make a full time living doing rideshare only, a driver would have to live in his car and drive 80-100 hours per week. Technically, you can make a full time living doing Uber/Lyft in most markets, you just have to turn over your life.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> You are correct in saying that major metropolitan markets can support a fleet of full time drivers, but most of the US is not a major metropolitan market. I live in Jacksonville, FL. Largest city by land area in the lower 48 states and also the most populous city in Florida. We are too far north of Miami and Orlando to be considered tourist area and way too backwoods to be considered metropolitan. Our airport has about 150-200 commercial flights depart/arrive every day. The airport queue stacks up to 50 (and sometimes 70) cars deep and takes *hours* to get to the front of the line. We have 3 mid size universities here and we all know how well college kids tip. Most rides in the city are minimum fare rides. Only time to make decent fares consistently is Friday and Saturday night bar scenes. Major events in the area are few and far between. NFL games and major concerts help but even then, the surge disappears within an hour of the event ending. Orlando, the closest tourist/metropolitan city to Jacksonville, has the lowest driver pay rates in the country. In order to make a full time living doing rideshare only, a driver would have to live in his car and drive 80-100 hours per week. Technically, you can make a full time living doing Uber/Lyft in most markets, you just have to turn over your life.


For uber and lyft, it isn't the land mass of the market that counts, it's the population.

Despite the fact that Manhattan is smaller than Jacksonville land-wise, it's uber's largest revenue market in the world.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Disgruntled Noob said:


> Mine stopped showing up last Friday along with a missing tip. Uber/Lyft have been claiming we are independent contractors so they can cheat the system and the drivers. Without drivers these companies would not exist. It's sad to see greed and corruption ruining a fantastic business model but it is the way it has been in corporate America for quite some time. For the few fake capitalists I see in this thread talking about a free market they obviously do not understand. Here is a little information which you will ignore but it provides more evidence on how these companies cheat American citizens everyday.
> 
> "in order for a hiring entity to legally classify a worker as an independent contractor, it must prove the worker is free from the control and direction of the hiring entity, performs work outside the scope of the entity's business and is regularly engaged in an "independently established trade, occupation, or business of the same nature as the work performed."


You can work for Lyft, Flex, DoorDash at the same time and whenever you want - with your own equipment - which satisfied the requirements of independent contractor.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> MAGA ??


Troll ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Troll ?


Working class attitude. Drivers with this kind of thinking will remain minimum wage, or below, their entire life.

Which is what they deserve.

Gotta admit, this is becoming extremely entertaining watching these uneducated, grunts squirm. ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> No one is forcing you to drive.


You'll make great pets!


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> UBER no longer shows details about what the rider pays or UBERs cut but what really pisses me off is it no longer shows my earnings per minute or per mile! Just an amount for time and mileage and the total fare.....I want to see the math! i dont want to have to do math for each ride just to make sure im being paid properly. This is bullshit! This is it folks, thats what we get.
> 
> View attachment 349060


Mine was doing that a few days ago. I sent a nasty text saying I wasn't going to drive without this info and it started working correctly again. Sounds like they are checking the waters to see how many will put up with this. I check rates everyday to make sure they aren't lowering my pay while I sleep.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> No one is forcing you to drive.


...and no one is forcing Uber to change the terms of our original agreement and continue taking advantage of drivers, but they do. Uber has truly redefined the word "partner".


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Friendly Jack said:


> ...and no one is forcing Uber to change the terms of our original agreement and continue taking advantage of drivers, but they do. Uber has truly redefined the word "partner".


On Uber's 100%. It's called Capitalism.

Get it?

MAGA
?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> On Uber's 100%. It's called Capitalism.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> ...


Is this what you mean by "capitalism"?
https://fee.org/articles/uber-and-lyft-are-begging-government-for-a-monopoly-on-self-driving-car

Another shining example of uber's support for free market economics was their successful push to include rideshare in taxi "destination discrimination" laws.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks like this thread has run out of steam. Just the usual of the latest resident troll doing his best to needle people and failing.

<sigh>

We used to have entertaining trolls on this forum. Whatever happened to them? Speaking of which, Mods, why was Optimus Uber banned? His particular brand of nonsense was hilarious.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again. It's really none of your business what Uber or Lyft charges the passenger. For example, if you are a salaried employee at a company and have agreed to be paid $20 per hour, and the company charges $100 per hour, do you complain that the company has more of a cut than you do? You were the one who performed the work right? The company didn't do any of the physical work, why do they get $80 and you only get $20. It's because you have agreed to work for $20 and the customer has agreed to pay $100 leaving the company with $80. Commerce.
> 
> While I agree that the pay for Uber/Lyft SUCKS, I am paid the rate that I have agreed to be paid. I will never get a raise or bonus based on merit. Because I am an independent contractor, I figure out what works out best for me. When it stops working out in my favor, I will quit doing rideshare all together.
> 
> And yes, I can still see fare details on my app


This is different because Uber touts that it is a technology company. There only job is to facilitate transactions between pax and driver. It's a stretch to say that a transactional intermediary would be performing the function of anything other than a transportation company while hiding data from either party.

Let's look at two easy and relevant examples:

1) Black car TCP company hires a driver at $25/hr or some denomination. They charge the customer an undisclosed amount and collect it. The driver is on the payroll and has no reason to know what the company charges.

2) Charter bus hires a driver at $25/he plus room and board to take a party up to Napa for the weekend. Driver as an employee is not privy to the amount charged to the passengers group.

3) Taxi company CONTRACTS a driver to take calls on their service. Driver knows exactly what the company is entitled to v what he is entitled to.

The way I see it, they can hide all they want under the guise of a technology company. The reality is they are a souped up taxi/transportation company.

As such they absolutely must be regulated. Uber and Lyft operate underinsured $1 million only covers a fraction of the death of one of your silicon valley pax.

Now don't get me started on the free market. The free market that shelters Uber/Lyft from paying taxes for setting up shop in SF? The free market that allows Uber to build a Texas campus tax free? Give me a break.

They are in a good position for heavy regulation. An unethical business should do society a favor and simply shutter its doors.


----------



## SavageSal (Jul 4, 2019)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again. It's really none of your business what Uber or Lyft charges the passenger. For example, if you are a salaried employee at a company and have agreed to be paid $20 per hour, and the company charges $100 per hour, do you complain that the company has more of a cut than you do? You were the one who performed the work right? The company didn't do any of the physical work, why do they get $80 and you only get $20. It's because you have agreed to work for $20 and the customer has agreed to pay $100 leaving the company with $80. Commerce.
> 
> While I agree that the pay for Uber/Lyft SUCKS, I am paid the rate that I have agreed to be paid. I will never get a raise or bonus based on merit. Because I am an independent contractor, I figure out what works out best for me. When it stops working out in my favor, I will quit doing rideshare all together.
> 
> And yes, I can still see fare details on my app


These are now publicly traded companies who cannot hide their numbers or strategies behind privatized governance. Their actions are out their for the world to see and legal remedies and litigious recourse is only inevitable at some point. Keep your paperwork and Data together for future class action cases by state and feds. Fair and equitable wages in relation to profitable ventures has solid case history and standing. The company's are very profitable but move the money around to show losses for spinoffs, research and development ventures and right offs. The end will spiral into reorganization and regulation driving supportive guidance and a more stable regulated commodify. And hopefully some financial remedies for current drivers put in unfavorable positions by unscrupulous sociopathic leadership teams?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> UBER no longer shows details about what the rider pays or UBERs cut but what really pisses me off is it no longer shows my earnings per minute or per mile! Just an amount for time and mileage and the total fare.....I want to see the math! i dont want to have to do math for each ride just to make sure im being paid properly. This is bullshit! This is it folks, thats what we get.
> 
> View attachment 349060


The only reason you drive Uber is because you are incapable of working out how low your earnings are. That is why they had to stop tht feature.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SavageSal said:


> These are now publicly traded companies who cannot hide their numbers or strategies behind privatized governance. Their actions are out their for the world to see and legal remedies and litigious recourse is only inevitable at some point. Keep your paperwork and Data together for future class action cases by state and feds. Fair and equitable wages in relation to profitable ventures has solid case history and standing. The company's are very profitable but move the money around to show losses for spinoffs, research and development ventures and right offs. The end will spiral into reorganization and regulation driving supportive guidance and a more stable regulated commodify. And hopefully some financial remedies for current drivers put in unfavorable positions by unscrupulous sociopathic leadership teams?


Class action suits are for total LOSERS! Support Uber 100%.

Drivers who support this are working class grunts who cannot do anything else. They do not deserve minimum wage. They deserve what the free market dictates.

Yup, you guessed it? Am an Uber shill. Very entertaining. ?

MAGA



SavageSal said:


> These are now publicly traded companies who cannot hide their numbers or strategies behind privatized governance. Their actions are out their for the world to see and legal remedies and litigious recourse is only inevitable at some point. Keep your paperwork and Data together for future class action cases by state and feds. Fair and equitable wages in relation to profitable ventures has solid case history and standing. The company's are very profitable but move the money around to show losses for spinoffs, research and development ventures and right offs. The end will spiral into reorganization and regulation driving supportive guidance and a more stable regulated commodify. And hopefully some financial remedies for current drivers put in unfavorable positions by unscrupulous sociopathic leadership teams?


Your statement regarding Uber's profitability shows you have ZERO understanding of accounting.

In the history of the United States, no public company has EVER reported false GAAP losses to the public. That affects the stock price and shareholder net worth. Of course, as required by law, a different number ( Cash Basis), goes to the IRS.

Uber's not reporting false losses to the public. IRS - different story. That's business folks.

Free Market Capitalism! ?


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's not our business what the rider pays. Your time and mileage are standard for where you are. It's a computer program . It's gonna do its job and if you're not sure write in. This isn't a big deal


We are independent contractors it is absolutely our business to know what the rider pays.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Karen carpenter said:


> We are independent contractors it is absolutely our business to know what the rider pays.


As an Independent Contractor, could care less. Unnecessary stress. Focus on what I make per hour/mile. Then at end of the week: $/hour for entire time, per week, spent online.

It either works or doesn't. However, hoping Uber makes a killing. Yep, am a corporate guy.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

uber is making a killing it their demise 

billion dollar 90 day loss 

they could not pay us and still lose money


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

I’m in Phoenix and mine still shows all the details


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Karen carpenter said:


> We are independent contractors it is absolutely our business to know what the rider pays.


Exactly. And we should be able to negotiate rates within reason not drive for whatever garbage rates screwber wants us to drive. When a company is in full control of compensation, they are effectively EMPLOYERS!!!!!



MiamiKid said:


> As an Independent Contractor, could care less. Unnecessary stress. Focus on what I make per hour/mile. Then at end of the week: $/hour for entire time, per week, spent online.
> 
> It either works or doesn't. However, hoping Uber makes a killing. Yep, am a corporate guy.


If you think screwber is so awesome, how about you drive some pax around for $3 a pop. Oh that's right. You are one of those ants who sits in the airport queue for 2 hours waiting for some garbage $6 ride. Lol


----------



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

After several go-rounds via e-mail with "support" the final version is that ride detail was missing for August 8-16 due to "technical difficulties." When I gave them another example from 8/24 they said "...uh...no, we meant from August 8-24. I haven't driven since 8.24 so I cannot tell you what I see now, but it sounds from other drivers like they "solved" the problem.

What I got at first in the emails was the usual "...nothing wrong here, just tap here, select there, go down to this part." Welcome to Cut-and-paste-ville. But after my usual several times reasking the same questions, I finally got someone who clearly took the time to read and reply in person to my issue, with a reply that was not taken from the canned script textbook. I'll see tomorrow when I go back on the road.

My educated guess is that they wheeled out a patch to no longer provide rider detail (why should we tell the driver-slugs what we charge the rider-slugs - why let them know anymore what we collect versus what we pay?) but that the protests from the drivers, some from folks who have read the TOS, made them back it out. Gotta love the term "technical difficulties" when it really means "we f'd up."


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Matthew Thomas said:


> Exactly. And we should be able to negotiate rates within reason not drive for whatever garbage rates screwber wants us to drive. When a company is in full control of compensation, they are effectively EMPLOYERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> If you think screwber is so awesome, how about you drive some pax around for $3 a pop. Oh that's right. You are one of those ants who sits in the airport queue for 2 hours waiting for some garbage $6 ride. Lol


Nope, wrong on all counts. Doing very well, financially, BTW. Thank you. Uber's, strictly, a supplemental, Country Club ⛳ type fun money for me. ?

You're the one who has the problem. If if I was as disgruntled as you, I'd QUIT. Simple. Problem solved.

Or is this all you can do? It shouldn't take a reasonable, educated person long to realize Uber doesn't work as fulltime, sole source of income, job. Anyone, with a brain, can figure that out, first couple days driving.

And this lower class, uneducated type of drivers' seems to be proud this is all they can do. Really? Not something to be brag about.

Have ZERO sympathy for these drivers. Side with 100%!

Gotta admit, love to watch these grunt drivers squirm.

MAGA


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> No one is forcing you to drive.


Some people love stating the obvious. Good job.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

indydriver68 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I read that Indiana already gave Uber a carve out. So Hoosier drivers are pretty much screwed at the moment. Such BS


Good for the Great State of Indiana!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> You can work for Lyft, Flex, DoorDash at the same time and whenever you want - with your own equipment - which satisfied the requirements of independent contractor.


No thanks!


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Good for the Great State of Indiana!


Okay I figured out your real identity ....Sean Hannity.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Karen carpenter said:


> Okay I figured out your real identity ....Sean Hannity.


Wow! Unbelievable! No I'm not Sean; however, we do work for the same network!

That's impressive, how would you ever know that? Assume you're a Fox loyalist, right?

MAGA 
?



Karen carpenter said:


> Okay I figured out your real identity ....Sean Hannity.


BTW: We're always recruiting, at Fox, if you have that burning desire, and some experience.
??????



Friendly Jack said:


> No, I am not being paid what I agreed to be paid when I signed up (5 years ago). I was *forced* several times by Uber to accept pay cuts from that original agreement.


So what? You agreed to it. Show some self respect.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! Unbelievable! No I'm not Sean; however, we do work for the same network!


??troll??


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> if you are a salaried employee at a company


I am not their employee.



AveragePerson said:


> Say I contracted you to shovel snow for me for $100 using your equipment. You turn around and subcontractored the job


There is no subcontractor relationship involved here. People need to stop inventing straw men.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's not our business what the rider pays.


Wrong. At the heart of one of Uber's legal arguments is that the transaction is between the driver and the passenger and that Uber's fees are a portion of the driver's fare, not the other way around. In other words, by Uber's own definition what the rider pays is very much the "business" of the driver.


----------



## Disgruntled Noob (Nov 15, 2017)

My app started showing the fair details again after an update. I am still missing a tip from the day it stopped showing fair detail though. I have contacted support and been assured that they take this matter seriously and are looking into it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBud said:


> I am not their employee.
> 
> There is no subcontractor relationship involved here. People need to stop inventing straw men.
> 
> Wrong. At the heart of one of Uber's legal arguments is that the transaction is between the driver and the passenger and that Uber's fees are a portion of the driver's fare, not the other way around. In other words, by Uber's own definition what the rider pays is very much the "business" of the driver.


In your opinion only. It is NONE of your D$%& business. Period.

You agreed to this, in writing. Don't like it?

QUIT DRIVING.

With Uber 100% on this.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again. It's really none of your business what Uber or Lyft charges the passenger. For example


You's a good ***** (rhymes with trigga)
Massa loves him some you lol


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Carblar said:


> I keep hearing this stupid analogy.
> 
> The driver provides the car the gas the maintenance. This is not the case in your stupid analogy


We have EVERY right to support, our IC status, and oppose bills such as AB5!

And the more it bothers drivers, on this forum, the STRONGER I will OPPOSE AB5! Period.

Moreover, said it before and will ssy it again. If Uber is not working for some drivers, they are truly incredibly STUPID to still be doing it.

And I mean really STUPID. This must be all these lower class, uneducated grunts can do.

And 100% guarantee it will NOT pass in Georgia.

MAGA
?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Uber and lyft have recently classified the drivers as their "customers" in order to avoid disclosing driver pay in their IPO prospectus.
> 
> Unfortunately the SEC allowed them to pull that scam.


this shady move will encourage other companies to change worker status to customer status to strip away worker protections , uber thinks its merriam webster and can just define anyone and anything whatever it wants it to be .


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

EphLux said:


> You's a good @@@@@ (rhymes with trigga)
> Massa loves him some you lol


?????
Speak for yourself.
?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CT1 said:


> When did this change take place?
> 
> All markets?
> 
> ...


I'm in bay area like you and I dont see the breakdown anymore. ?‍♀


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm in bay area like you and I dont see the breakdown anymore. ?‍♀


Stop wasting your time and energy with the stupid breakdown. Nothing you can do about it.

Focus on what you can control. Look at your $/hour and mileage for individual trips. Then, at the end of the week, view your dollars/hour for the entire time spent online. Also, your mileage, expenses etc.

Does this work? If not change something.

For me Uber, is now, strictly supplemental, recreation money. Have made my money, paid off loans, etc. The extra income is great.

Love the flexibility of IC status. If that changes? Easy decision - will quit.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Stop wasting your time and energy with the stupid breakdown. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Focus on what you can control. Look at your $/hour and mileage for individual trips. Then, at the end of the week, view your dollars/hour for the entire time spent online. Also, your mileage, expenses etc.
> 
> ...


Was just mentioning that I dont see the breakdown. I work 4 hours uber a week and look at average per hour. A week or so ago someone on here pointed out to me that there is no breakdown so I checked and confirmed.

Your post may be best directed at someone else?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> In your opinion only. It is NONE of your D$%& business. Period.


Incorrect. The law requires you pay taxes on what the rider pays, not what Uber pays you. You *MUST*, *BY LAW* have details of what the rider paid and what Uber charged because without those details, you cannot file your taxes. Those invoices Uber issues the rider are also legally issued by you, not Uber Inc/Rasier-CA LLC/Rasier Pacific Pty Ltd/Uber B.V so Uber *MUST* provide those invoices to you as you have a legal obligation to be able to supply them to the customer on request. Additionally, Uber has a legal obligation to supply _their_ invoices for _their_ services to you on request.

The IRS/HMRC/CRS/ATO would make short work of Uber for failing to furnish required details to complete tax filings.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

My first block. He's clearly a troll, because many of the ideas he claims to believe in (e.g., "free market capitalism") are in direct opposition to this whole MAGA charade.

Then again, he's also clearly a misanthrope with the mind of a small, angry boy who enjoys poking animals with sticks and yelling at people bigger than he is from the safety of his mother's skirt folds. So he could be a Maggot. Hard to say, don't care, adieu.

I still have all passenger fare info and who gets what. Honolulu market.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope, wrong on all counts. Doing very well, financially, BTW. Thank you. Uber's, strictly, a supplemental, Country Club ⛳ type fun money for me. ?
> 
> You're the one who has the problem. If if I was as disgruntled as you, I'd QUIT. Simple. Problem solved.
> 
> ...


Really? Because people who have the time to sit on this forum all day and talk trash tend to be the drivers who either sit in the airport queue all day or they sit at home all day lying about how much money they make. Someone who is financially well off does not have the time to be on here constantly. Oh btw I DID QUIT YOU LOSER!!!!!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Matthew Thomas said:


> Really? Because people who have the time to sit on this forum all day and talk trash tend to be the drivers who either sit in the airport queue all day or they sit at home all day lying about how much money they make. Someone who is financially well off does not have the time to be on here constantly. Oh btw I DID QUIT YOU LOSER!!!!!!


Good you don't need to reply to any further posts.

Glad to hear you quit. Now placing you on ignore; so, will never hear from you again.
???


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Good you don't need to reply to any further posts.
> 
> Glad to hear you quit. Now placing you on ignore; so, will never hear from you again.
> ???


Good. Have a nice life Uber Employee.


----------



## iHustle314 (Feb 2, 2019)

They still show mines.... Maybe it's a Hawaii thang?


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

iHustle314 said:


> They still show mines.... Maybe it's a Hawaii thang?


I'm in Hawaii, and I'm not missing any info. (If I misunderstood, I apologize.)


----------



## Gozarr Driver (Aug 31, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> UBER no longer shows details about what the rider pays or UBERs cut but what really pisses me off is it no longer shows my earnings per minute or per mile! Just an amount for time and mileage and the total fare.....I want to see the math! i dont want to have to do math for each ride just to make sure im being paid properly. This is bullshit! This is it folks, thats what we get.
> 
> View attachment 349060


Too sad. New RideShare launches called Gozarr. Better Pay! Better Way!



AveragePerson said:


> Better question is: why would I do a job if I felt the payoff is not worth my time? And the answer is I won't.


Too sad. New RideShare launches called Gozarr. Better Pay! Better Way!



Lessthanminimum said:


> Well color me shocked. Are you trying to tell me that Uber is hiding valuable information about fare details? This is probably in preparation for them lowering rates to Lyft levels. The less you know the less you're outraged.


Too sad. New RideShare launches called Gozarr. Better Pay! Better Way!



sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm just surprised it took them this long.


Too sad. New RideShare launches called Gozarr. Better Pay! Better Way!


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Thank god I haven’t updated. I’ll update eventually once Uber driver app tells me you need to update.

Updates are generally not good they contain bugs that Uber has sent to screw us in some way shape or form


----------



## Gozarr Driver (Aug 31, 2019)

No one has to accept poor treatment by their company. Gozarr RideShare has a better offer for Drivers. Check it out fo


----------

